# Is it safe to eat bruised meat?



## designer

The last turkey we processed had a large bruised area on the side of the breast. Is it safe to use that part of the meat?


----------



## Ray

in most cases it would probably be ok, but you'd need to now when the injury happened what caused it, how old it was, etc. normally I wouldn't eat bruised meat, but I don't think it would be dangerous unless the wound was infected, or being treated with antibiotics, or other medicine not for human consumption. While hunting game you come across meat all the time that is bloodshot and bruised from the trauma of the bullet, and the shattered and bloodshot, bruised meat is cut away and discarded. just common safe practice, avoid damaged meat unless you have to have it to survive, is my opinion. best wishes, ray


----------

